# Introducing ReflectiVENGE....



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/156369129


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry,what was that ? a custom painted frame ? 'cause I kept looking at those ugly spacers 'ya know..


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

it is an interesting idea, both from a safety and bling perspective, though it is hard to tell the quality of the paint job itself from the tiny video. Does a custom paint job like that add much weight to the venge? I assume it is paint and not a reflective wrap that is applied to it? 

That stack though, just looks wrong on the VIAS.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

not paint, each individual piece is hand cut reflective vinyl.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks pretty cool but seems like a lot of work if it was all hand cut and not a vector file run through a vinyl cutting machine. All hand positioned and applied or did you mask it on?

I am a little surprised that I haven't seen this type of thing more often considering the increased visibility it should give you while riding in low light.

how messy does that stuff get if it starts to peel off especially on the matte carbon?

I would also be concerned about road grime/dust build up at the edges of all the vinyl assuming it doesn't get some sort of clear coat over it for protection.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

taodemon said:


> Looks pretty cool but seems like a lot of work if it was all hand cut and not a vector file run through a vinyl cutting machine. All hand positioned and applied or did you mask it on?
> 
> I am a little surprised that I haven't seen this type of thing more often considering the increased visibility it should give you while riding in low light.
> 
> how messy does that stuff get if it starts to peel off especially on the matte carbon?


Time consuming? Extremely, about 16 hours so far and I have only done that one side of the bike. Everything is hand positioned and cut to fit the opening or shape of the frame. But it's kinda fun, and make it's more unique to cut each piece by hand. 

I haven't ridden it extensively since doing this, so it will be interesting to see how it holds up over time. It doesn't leave a mark or any residue when peeling it off. Worst case, when I want to change the design or remove it, I just peel it off.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, if it peels off fine, it is an interesting way to be able to change design at will, though I would definitely want a faster process for setup and application.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

That is neat. As long as it is automotive grade vinyl it should last and remove clean. I am always a fan of safety. 
The op is an artist


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

great job dude... I think its looks sweet and totally unique.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

My previous job after moving back to MA was working at a friends company that did vinyl wrapping of cars, signs etc. One of the small jobs I remember them doing was some reflective vinyl "security" stickers for some mall security mountain bikes. I got me thinking of the possibilities on a bike but I didn't put all that much thought into it because I didn't think it would work with my bike but on a matte black venge with enough thought and effort it comes out quite nice apparently. 

Definitely an idea I'll have to keep in mind if I ever get an all black frame someday. Ideally I could do the design in autoCAD or illustrator and then have my friend cut it on his vinyl cutting machine and save a lot of time.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Would definitely make it easier if possible. Just depends on the design. It's kind of hard to illustrate this design in 2D without laying up samples and seeing how they fit onto the frame. Either way, I say do it and give it a try. It might even more in some design on a non black bike as well.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I enjoy doing this kind of stuff (meticulous hand work). I'd totally do something like this. My problem is lack of creativity with the design.

I've been trying to think of a way to incorporate some reflectivity in the finish of my bikes without making them look horrible. Your work is definitely inspiring.

I've seen some colored reflective vinyl for sale, but the reflectivity rating on the the colors (red, gray, etc...) is not nearly as high as the white/yellow/green which I'd rather not use in significant quantity.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not my thing but it does look cool. Curious how long it will last. Definitely unique.

Should have watched the video before commenting, that stuff lights up really well. Be more interested if it were clear in daylight.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The more I see it the more I like it. I wonder how long it will take until we see more of this type of stuff pop up on instagram accounts.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

should outline/overlap the ROVAL on the wheels and call it done


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I did that to my skateboard grip tape back in 1988.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

updated progress pic...working on the non drive side....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

damn... that looks so bad ass.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

It doesn't look as flowing as the other side but that is probably because it isn't as complete. Looking good though.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya still a work in process...I'll keep posting pics as I go


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Updated pics.....


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's really cool!

Let us know how it holds up. I'm curious how durable the tape is!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's not my kind of thing, but it's really interesting and creative. I think I like it.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Super cool idea. How much vinyl did you end up using?


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> It's not my kind of thing, but it's really interesting and creative. I think I like it.


Same here but you did an awesome job!


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool shot a friend of mine took with the flash showing full night mode....


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Now you need to pick up some Mavic wheels for it. The decals are black in normal light.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

not a bad idea, but I would just get decal for the Roval's or something custom


----------

